# Sierra Style with Simple Geometric Laser cut Inlays



## Ken Wines (May 8, 2017)

Experimenting with some simple geometrically shaped Sierra inlay blanks. The woods are maple, long inlays - tigerwood and short inlays - red cedar. I'm toying with the idea of also doing this in a rollerball version where the cap would be the solid same wood as the long inlay.


----------



## mark james (May 9, 2017)

That is beautiful Ken!  The colors and shapes are very appealing.  I love seeing your work.


----------



## Jim15 (May 9, 2017)

That is awesome.


----------



## leehljp (May 9, 2017)

Agreed! That is just beautiful work and design.



> I'm toying with the idea of also doing this in a rollerball version where the cap would be the solid same wood as the long inlay.



If I may make a suggestion - Two options on this. When I have tried designs in segments, matching two ends with the same design - in some cases enhance each other, and in other cases, the same design distracts. (I had an ugly pen to prove it.  ) My suggestion is if you have an extra tube, make two or three variations of the other end - solid or small horizontal designs instead of verticals.

My point is, sometimes designs on both ends enhance and sometimes they don't. You don't know until you try. That is too good of a design to leave with one pen option.


----------



## RobS (May 9, 2017)

Ken I think its safe to say you are now a master at the inlay pen designs!


----------



## magpens (May 9, 2017)

Very attractive work, Ken !!!!

I would like blanks that are long enough for a Sierra Click, please.  This would not require modifying the pattern, but just a longer background blank with centered pattern.

Please also give some thought to making blank pairs for the Jr Gent, Jr Antony, Jr Abraham, etc.


----------



## Ken Wines (May 11, 2017)

magpens said:


> Very attractive work, Ken !!!!
> 
> I would like blanks that are long enough for a Sierra Click, please.  This would not require modifying the pattern, but just a longer background blank with centered pattern.
> 
> Please also give some thought to making blank pairs for the Jr Gent, Jr Antony, Jr Abraham, etc.


I'd need the tube specs on the click.  I think it's about 2/10" longer than the twist.  I am working on a Jr Series blank presently.


Ken


----------



## Ken Wines (May 11, 2017)

mark james said:


> That is beautiful Ken!  The colors and shapes are very appealing.  I love seeing your work.


Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Ken Wines (May 11, 2017)

RobS said:


> Ken I think its safe to say you are now a master at the inlay pen designs!


Thanks, Rob.


----------



## Ken Wines (May 11, 2017)

leehljp said:


> Agreed! That is just beautiful work and design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Hank, for your input.


----------



## leehljp (May 11, 2017)

Beautiful design! GREAT!


----------



## MikeL (May 11, 2017)

Very impressive. That design would look great on any pen.


----------

